# Where to find Hurst dual gate?



## clarkaim (Jun 10, 2009)

Where could I find a dual gate shifter kit to put in a 69? How difficult to do as such? what is a reasonable price for the complete unit?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

a really good his/hers shifter will cost about 250 on e-bay. you will need to gey one for a 1968 GTO....NOT A 67. If you can find one already in a 68 console, it should fit in your 69. This was NOT an available option in 69, but can be adapted to fit.......eric :cheers


----------



## clarkaim (Jun 10, 2009)

How hard will it be to do this? I mean, other than things like trim, blinkers, vent windows, rear bumbers, 68's and 69's are pretty much the same right? I've never installed one of tehse, how hard to do? I just think they are cooler than the regular shifter in the 69


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The floor should be the same. you should be able to switch the consoles, then hook up the shift cable. I am not sure about the neutral safety switch, and such......E


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

the cables where different i thought


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, but readily available.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

clarkaim said:


> Where could I find a dual gate shifter kit to put in a 69? How difficult to do as such? what is a reasonable price for the complete unit?


I know this is a very old thread, but you do know that your factory 69 shifter also has a manual/ratchet mode of operation, right?

Pull it down into low, then when upshifting push it out/away from you at the same time that you're pushing it forward (like at a 45-degree angle away from your body - towards the glove compartment). It will up-shift into 2 and lock. After the up-shift, let the pressure off the shifter just a little and it will reset, ready for the 2-3 upshift. If you'll look really closely at the woodgrain on your console next to the shifter on the passenger side of the opening, you'll see 1 2 3 embossed there. That's what it's for.

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BearGFR said:


> I know this is a very old thread, but you do know that your factory 69 shifter also has a manual/ratchet mode of operation, right?
> 
> Pull it down into low, then when upshifting push it out/away from you at the same time that you're pushing it forward (like at a 45-degree angle away from your body - towards the glove compartment). It will up-shift into 2 and lock. After the up-shift, let the pressure off the shifter just a little and it will reset, ready for the 2-3 upshift. If you'll look really closely at the woodgrain on your console next to the shifter on the passenger side of the opening, you'll see 1 2 3 embossed there. That's what it's for.
> 
> Bear


It does it on a '70 too. Pretty cool.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very TRUE, and would be "year correct" !


----------



## revup47 (May 2, 2010)

hi i think i have an extra dual gate shifter in the garage


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

revup47 said:


> hi i think i have an extra dual gate shifter in the garage


will it fit a 70? If so Im intrested. PM with details and a price.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

OrbitOrange said:


> will it fit a 70? If so Im intrested. PM with details and a price.


The '70's auto acts like a dual gate. Although in appearance it doesn't it shifts like it. When pushing the shifter the whole way to the right you can slam it into 2nd and it stops, then into 3rd.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I am fully aware of that. My 79 Trans Am was the same way. And that might be the way I go because I don't plan on manually shifting much.

I actually have an aftermarket dual gate shifter already, just not sure if it will fit in the factory console.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey Orbit, you can make that aftermrket fit fine, used a B&M quicksilver in mine and was an easy mod with stock console and works just like the His side of his/hers

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Instg8ter said:


> hey Orbit, you can make that aftermrket fit fine, used a B&M quicksilver in mine and was an easy mod with stock console and works just like the His side of his/hers
> 
> 1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


That looks nice. I think I will hold on to mine and try it. I already spent $50 on a new cable for it!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

even was able to use the stock cable (B&M one is like 4' long) had an old stock mounting bracket and cut the nose off with wheel, drilled and slotted it to make a bracket that would fit stock cable hosel and C clip, aligned it to zero out the cable in park, and bolted it to the nose of the B&M mount, pin on B&M was slightly larger, just drilled cable hole a little bit, took rubber lever sheeth from crappy B&M cover and rtv'd it in under shifter cover so no metal to metal and mounted the plate with rubber O rings under for same reason. When mounting to hump i cut 4 collars to raise it to just under console height and level/align it to consoles correct position, took a few trys to get it perfect, used 1/2" galvainized conduit and just cut what i needed on the fly with a small plumbers pipe cutter. solid as a rock and no side to side play.


----------

